# Scott CR1 Sizing advise



## Maestep

I'm interested in acquiring a new 2009 Scott CR1, but have not made final decision on sizing:

Some personal data"
Male 40 years old
Saddle height of 75cm
I'm 182cm tall
Inseam of 84cm
Ride for Fitness and fun

Which could be best geometry for me Size M or Size L

My current ride is a Colnago Dream (Aluminum) size 55 Traditional with a TT of 54.3cm and a 120mm stem with a saddle to bar drop of 8cm.

Initial reaction was to go with a size M, but recently saw one and it appeared to me too small...now the size L could be the option.

Your advise is welcome,


----------



## santosjep

*Give the L or 56cm a try.*

If my calculations are correct, you are about 6 feet tall (give or take half an inch). We're pretty much the same height (I'm 6'1 with a shorter torso). My Scott CR1 is large. It fits me well. 

I like the bike and it's a good bike for what you are getting it for. I find the geometry a bit relaxed as it has a longish headtube. I've had mine for a year now and I'm glad I pulled the trigger. 

Good luck!

Joe



Maestep said:


> I'm interested in acquiring a new 2009 Scott CR1, but have not made final decision on sizing:
> 
> Some personal data"
> Male 40 years old
> Saddle height of 75cm
> I'm 182cm tall
> Inseam of 84cm
> Ride for Fitness and fun
> 
> Which could be best geometry for me Size M or Size L
> 
> My current ride is a Colnago Dream (Aluminum) size 55 Traditional with a TT of 54.3cm and a 120mm stem with a saddle to bar drop of 8cm.
> 
> Initial reaction was to go with a size M, but recently saw one and it appeared to me too small...now the size L could be the option.
> 
> Your advise is welcome,


----------



## Maestep

Joe,
Thanks a lot...exactly I'm 6'0"...and will pull the triger soon.
Would you rate your Scott as more confortable than any aluminun road bike.

Best Regards

Miguel


----------



## santosjep

Maestep said:


> Joe,
> Thanks a lot...exactly I'm 6'0"...and will pull the triger soon.
> Would you rate your Scott as more confortable than any aluminun road bike.
> 
> Best Regards
> 
> Miguel


Miguel,

Prior to the Scott, I've been accustomed to Alu and ALU/CARBON. I have to say that this bike makes for a comfortable ride. The only thing that I had to adjust with the CR1 (apart from the geometry), is the road feel. I'm used to the feel that alu brings. Prior to this I've been riding the SOMEC Starlight, Guerciotti Twister and Wilier Lavaredo. So, as a basis of comparison, the CR1 felt alien. It took me a few weeks to get used to the feel. I guess most carbon bikes are the same.

Coming from aluminum, you'll love the stiffness and acceleration of the CR1. It's great for crit racing and centuries all the same.

Have fun!

Joe


----------



## Maestep

Joe,

Thanks I will sure enjoy the scott CR1 in White and Black.....and with Campy Chorus.

Miguel


----------



## ATG

Also need an advice.
172 sm tall
80.5 sm insteam

ideal size is 53 (calculated by 8 params), so going to choose CR1 52 (S),
Now have Speedster S20 54, geometry is almost the same with CR1s, but in S20 had to remove all rings from fork, have an impression top tube is a bit longer than I expected, or it's better to use 54 and shorter stem?


----------



## GerryR

I'm 5'8" and I ride a 52cm CR1. You' re about an inch taller so you could probably ride a 54cm and use a shorter stem. My current stem is a 95 and I'm going to an 80 because when I have the saddle where I want it I'm a bit too stretched out in the drops.


----------



## ATG

GerryR,
Let's calc in inches:
172 = 30,48 * 5 + 7,71 * 2,54
So I'm 5'8'' (exactly 5'7.7''), almost exactly your height. 
I'm too stretched on S20 54 either (with the stock stem), thats why thinking of 52 on new CR1.
By the way, do you have any photo of you riding CR1, just want to look how it'll be?
Thanks


----------



## johnnymossville

Get the L. You'll be too scrunched up and/or leaned over on an M.
Go for the L.


----------



## GerryR

ATG said:


> By the way, do you have any photo of you riding CR1, just want to look how it'll be?


No, I don't. But, my rollers finally arrived yesterday so I can maybe get my son to take some photos this weekend.


----------

